# Build: Project MK1 Monster (24v VR6 Mk1 Swap)



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

Build: Project MK1 Monster (24v VR6 Mk1 Swap)

Yep I took the road not taken. I am new to the mk1 community and open to suggestions and comments. Criticism is welcome but keep it to a minimum, thanks. 

1984 VW Jetta Coupe










Donor Car: 2002.5 VW GTI 2.8 24v VR6 with TONS of Parts (parting out donor as well: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7064936-*Parting-Out*-2002-GTI-VR6-SoCal)










The Plan:

Swap the 24v VR6 utilizing Eurowise or equivilent engine mounts and epytec tranmission mounts. 
Complete harness swap (entire harness...lol). This will take a very long time....
Fuel system integration and upgrade 
Replace/Upgrade worn 24v VR6 parts
Custom Software
Custom drive Shafts
Custom exhaust with electric cutout turn down pipe
Wire tuck (engine bay)
Shaved Bay (if I get to it)
Body Repair
Replace rubber seals
Replace worn/broken MK1 parts
Mk4 Dash Swap
Euro Front
Euro Bumpers
Coilovers (then later on bags...don't hate deflate)
WHeels (classic)
Mild Race interior
Upgrade Brakes


Progress:








































I think its safe to say I have a problem...lol


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

Started ripping apart the donor car





























































































STAY TUNED FOR MORE PROGRESS UNTIL THEN LOL


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

AND FOUND THIS, hope there isnt too much more (other than a few spots outside)


----------



## euroBroke (Nov 27, 2010)

This should be cool! Can't wait to see it in socal!


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

looks like a good start :thumbup:


----------



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

I do love a hybrid mk1 build...especially 2door jetta's


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Keep up with the progress..good work.
Steve


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

Self teaching myself to weld so dont judge, mk4 pedals mocked up and ready


----------



## euroBroke (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice progress!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

don't stop. huuugggee amount of work ahead of you. just keep an open mind, and take every suggestion just as it is. not THE way. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

You in vegas right?


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

Njegos18t said:


> You in vegas right?



no, I'm in SoCal


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i'm moving to riverside for school.....i'm an old fuk but yeah. i can always lend a hand when i'm not having my ass kicked at school lol.

i'm brining my mk1...


----------



## **mk1nutt** (May 11, 2013)

I love it!!! Im doing something similar but in a rabbit, keep it up! :beer:opcorn:thumbup:


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

nice progress!


----------



## Ghizer (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice concept, must be nice working on California cars! I can't believe how little rust there is on the coupe. Great work so far.:beer:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

I noticed you removed the brace off the firewall I highly suggest re racing that on the inside... That clutch master and brake pedal will destroy the firewall...
Good progress though :thumbup: why not just use a 12v trans and the eurowise axels? pretty sure you'll have to cut a nice portion of the frame rail to fit the 6speed. 
Kinda curious as to why you used the mk4 booster n all rather than just putting a 22mm master on and adding just the dbw


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

CasuallyWreckless said:


> I noticed you removed the brace off the firewall I highly suggest re racing that on the inside... That clutch master and brake pedal will destroy the firewall...
> Good progress though :thumbup: why not just use a 12v trans and the eurowise axels? pretty sure you'll have to cut a nice portion of the frame rail to fit the 6speed.
> Kinda curious as to why you used the mk4 booster n all rather than just putting a 22mm master on and adding just the dbw


To be different. I know its allot of extra work, but how many people do you see doing what I'm doing. Ultimate goal is for it to be basically a mk4 in a mk1 shell


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Not many I see a lot of people using all mk3 stuff or just the dbw pedal... Just extra work IMO but to each their own. Lookin good though man:thumbup:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm arriving in absurdity on Saturday. . Where are you in reference. Love to come check it out on my way up to Riverside, shoot the ****. Lend a hand etc.


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> I'm arriving in absurdity on Saturday. . Where are you in reference. Love to come check it out on my way up to Riverside, shoot the ****. Lend a hand etc.


yeah I'm off of the 15 North just after Temecula, should be on your way to Riverside if you are coming from the san diego area. You are more than welcome to stop by:thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

What Transmission are you going to use? :thumbup:


----------



## nonameuser (Oct 3, 2010)

Mk1 coupe VR6

Very nice. 

How much you gonna sell it to me for when you're done


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

i'm very interested to see how you'll notch the front eurowise mount, from what I understand the front of the 24v block is a little different then the 12v because of the location of the oil cooler? (educated guess?)

very clean shell 

i like the approach of swapping all the pedals, definitely unconventional, I personally would have used the 22mm master and the eurovan/mechanical clutch combo and an 02J 12v VR box but this is what makes your thread different! I like different!!


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

35i 2000 said:


> i'm very interested to see how you'll notch the front eurowise mount, from what I understand the front of the 24v block is a little different then the 12v because of the location of the oil cooler? (educated guess?)
> 
> very clean shell
> 
> i like the approach of swapping all the pedals, definitely unconventional, I personally would have used the 22mm master and the eurovan/mechanical clutch combo and an 02J 12v VR box but this is what makes your thread different! I like different!!


Thanks, I will be doing an oil filter and cooler relocation, Will look clean and functional. yeah already had the mk4 parts from a full running and driving donor so I decided to swap everything into the mk1. Different than most, reason for the direction of the build.


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

prom king said:


> What Transmission are you going to use? :thumbup:


02M 6 Speed


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

nonameuser said:


> Mk1 coupe VR6
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> How much you gonna sell it to me for when you're done


hah, not for sale lol .eace:gonna try an build 2 more MK1's for my wife and son when he's old enough to drive


----------



## Deathproofcapri (Aug 18, 2013)

nice idea on swapping the entire lot over. keen to see more bud


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Uupppddaaatteess


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

Sorry been extremely busy with work and fixing my mk6 tdi. First my DPF clogged and now my clutch is starting to slip. So the mk1 has been put on the back burner momentarily. But I did manage to put my first layer of body filler on the firewall and smoothed some of it out. Today I will be taking my eurowise kit to work to paint it.


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## hieriv1126 (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks good keep it up. Its so satisfying when its running down the road. I just messaged you on instagram. I have some questions for you though on how your building it if you dont mind.


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

So got to do a little work today, more sanding and decided to route the harness through the driver side and across the front. Big for a big harness. Also dropped my sons new beetle and made custom modular wheels for his ride on


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## vw88 (Jul 29, 2011)

pretty cool! like the way this is going.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

I would seriously reconsider the filler around the strut tower lines and where you loaded it up where the brake and file lines pass through the the lower unibody. Kids beetle looks sweet :thumbup:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

CasuallyWreckless said:


> I would seriously reconsider the filler around the strut tower lines and where you loaded it up where the brake and file lines pass through the the lower unibody. Kids beetle looks sweet :thumbup:


Strut towers are welded around the sides for extra strength and the filler that you see on the lower unibody is just dust. that are will be seal sealed


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

updates ?


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

rear disc brake conversion










wide wheels??



















Progress!


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

Spectacular :thumbup:

opcorn:


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

you have been busy that is for sure !!!


----------



## 24vMk1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey, I've been doing same swap in my Caribe (hence my nickname). Even the pedals firewall patch. Could you show the drive shafts? Thing is that mines are somehow "rare" and they have an "inner-nylon-stopper" for the ball bearing inside the shaft (see my post about it), and now I cannot find a replacement part (thinking in fabricating them in a lathe shop), or spend more money on building an equivalent shafts.


----------



## kingREPTAR (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey I know this guy! 
Build's looking great bro, excited to see more progress! :beer:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

24vMk1 said:


> Hey, I've been doing same swap in my Caribe (hence my nickname). Even the pedals firewall patch. Could you show the drive shafts? Thing is that mines are somehow "rare" and they have an "inner-nylon-stopper" for the ball bearing inside the shaft (see my post about it), and now I cannot find a replacement part (thinking in fabricating them in a lathe shop), or spend more money on building an equivalent shafts.


Haven't started on those yet, more than likely going to order custom built stage 3.9 shafts from drive shaft shop, haven't had any luck searching elsewhere. Thought about getting some made local, but haven't had any luck. Also haven't heard anything bad about driveshafft shop just expensive thats all. Any insight is welcome.


----------



## Tonysvdub (May 23, 2004)

Who's oil cooler setup ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

Tonysvdub said:


> Who's oil cooler setup ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not running an oil cooler setup, what your probably looking at is my oil filter relocation setup. Which is pieced together from a couple manufacters/suppliers


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

First Start!


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

What front brake setup is that gonna be once finished?


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Looks good in there :thumbup:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

MK3 LUV said:


> What front brake setup is that gonna be once finished?


MMP Wilwood 4 POT 10.1" Rotor Kit


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

This was done after some grounds and loose connectors were fixed, beeping is the none existent abs's warning system lol


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey I've seen this car! Solid work man  .. btw, the BDF i picked up from you is at the machine shop getting built for turbo  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

mk4vrsix03 said:


> Hey I've seen this car! Solid work man  .. btw, the BDF i picked up from you is at the machine shop getting built for turbo
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Thanks, wish this was turbo, but someday, for now it will be as is


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

so you are still using the 02M ? the eurowise trans mount does bolt in ? Does the eurowise axles work ?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The 02M is completely different than the 02J, so the eurowise tranny mount wont work. I'd assume the axles wouldn't work, because the differential section of the 02M is possibly wider/bigger than the 02J.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

B4S said:


> The 02M is completely different than the 02J, so the eurowise tranny mount wont work. I'd assume the axles wouldn't work, because the differential section of the 02M is possibly wider/bigger than the 02J.


yea i realize that... but this pic...


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

First page, first post: https://www.bolt-action.nl/product/mk1-6-speed-02m-gearbox-mounts/


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

wow, must have missed this one. thanks


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

:banghead: Thanks Valeo for a **** slave cylinder, now I have to pull everything back out and replace it, huge setback for this project.......


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I popped TWO on my 6-speed, before I even had it on the road, so I feel your pain. I went OEM metal/one-piece the third time, and it worked perfectly .


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

Question? Do you run the metal plate between the bell housing and transmission?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Your question may not be for me, but I am not running that plate. I had thought it might be an issue, but switching to the latest OEM revision of the slave solved my problems. The one that everyone copies is the two piece without the grooved backplate, which is where my first two leaked. The O-ring inside kept blowing out due to pressure. The new design has a grooved backplate that holds the O-ring in place better, IMO.


----------



## 24vMk1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi, could you please post a pic of the clearance between engine bottom and floor.

Also would like to know/see if you're using some kind of K-bar, X-bar or something and also see its clearance between 02M differential and bar (if any).

I was doing similar project for tooooo long now (hence my nickname  )


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

In for updates!


----------

